# 2008 Autotrail Apache 700SE Rear lounge rooflight



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Autotrail Apache 700SE 2008. The winding mechanism on my rear lounge rooflight is very stiff to operate when raising the "window" but ok when lowering it. Also one of the two locking hooks does not seem to engage to hold the thing down when fully retracted. Is it possible to get spare drive cables/winding mechanisms for these rooflights? If so, where from? Unfortunately I don't know what make or model rooflight is fitted so I contacted Autotrail by email via their website, but I am still waiting for a reply 7 days later.  I thought one of you knowledgeable chaps on this forum would know the answer? :wink: Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Apicture might help to determine which roof light is fitted as there are so many.




kev kands services


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Afrajob,

Welcome to my world. Mine hasn't engaged on one side for yonks. Very annoying and i don't know how to fix it. Let me know what you find out please. 

When lifting the rooflight, i support the window with my hand and apply gentle pressure whilst turning the handle to take the weight off the mechanism. Seems to do the trick.

Freddiebooks


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Autotrail rooflight*

This is a known problem with the rooflights Autotrail used, certainly in 2008. I believe A/T now use a different rooflight.

I have a 2008 Tracker and am just about to have a new gearbox fitted under warranty because it now only catches on one side.. My dealer has just received a box of them for existing warranty repairs.

I may fit it myself because I understand that the problem can be alleviated by greasing the mechanism properly. Once I have seen it and perhaps had a go will post further.


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies, Freddiebooks, I have to do that too, otherwise the handle keeps flying off!

Roger20, I have already tried oiling/greasing etc., to no effect. I am surprised that you have managed to make a warranty claim, as, in the extended warranty booklet I am sure that "windows etc" are specifically excluded? Could you give me the name of your dealer so that I could maybe buy one of these gearboxes? I don't mind fixing it myself, but without knowing the make and model of the rooflight, I can't get the spares. :roll: Autotrail seem reluctant to supply the details for some reason?

Kandsservices, I will try to photograph the rooflight and give approximate dimensions etc., but not until the rain and gales have subsided, for obvious reasons!!!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Ring Paul Bolton at Auto Trail and explain to him Tel 01472571000, if you are near to Grimsby get Mark Atkinson (same number) to do it or you.

If you have had your Habitation Service done it will be covered by the insurance backed warranty.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Broom; Thank you very much for the info, I left a message on Paul's answerphone and he returned the call within the hour. He was very helpful and friendly, and told me that the whole operating mechanism including gearbox and drive cables was available from them at a cost of £90 + VAT and P&P. I have ordered these and look forward to fitting them. He told me that it is a fairly straightforward job to replace them. Unfortunately I can't make a warranty claim as I am the third owner of this vehicle and the documents have been lost by the previous owner.

Freddiebooks, hope this helps with your problem? The gearbox mechanism is also available separately. By the way the make of rooflight is a Remis, dimensions 900 x 600mm.

Many many thanks to all who took the time and trouble to reply to my message!


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

I also had this problem on my 09 model, It was fixed under warranty by Richard Baldwin MH of Halifax.
They said it was a "known problem" and said they thought a new mechanism was being worked on.
Phil


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Arfajob,

Sounds as thou progress is being made.

I look forward to your update on how simple the job is. 

Having looked at my rooflight, i'm curious to know, how you actually get into it to start fiddling. 

I'd also be interested in finding out how much a whole new unit would cost. A better quality handle and mechanism would be a great help. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Arfajob

Glad you are getting somewhere, you need to spend a £10.00 and become a full member of MHF.

Freddiebooks

Access to the gear is from the top, its an easy job.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Broom, I've emptied the piggy bank and just about scraped together the cash to become a subscriber. :lol: I look forward to lots of interesting reading on the forum!

Freddiebooks I have not had a chance to repair the rooflight yet as I have been laid low by the dreaded flu for the past 10 days, and now the weather has turned decidedly wintery. I await a slight rise in the outside temperature and a dry day to attempt said fix.

As Broom says, it seems a fairly simple job, once you have opened the mechanism fully, the access is easy. Paul Bolton from Autotrail did advise me to make sure the rooflight is fully open before replacing the drive mechanism otherwise there could be problems.

Will report back when I can get round to doing it.

Regards
Arfajob


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Autotrial Seiki rooflight*

I have now fitted my new gearbox which was a straightforward job. As suggested you do need to make sure both arms of the rooflight are fully extended when putting the cables into the gearbox. The cable guides also need to be properly fitted into the box ensuring that the dimples in the box fit properly over the holes in the cable guide - its all clearly explained in the fitting instructions with the kit.

Apart from a very small amount of grease on the gears themselves I would have thought any more could be detrimental on the cables themselves which have some sort of dust prevention brushes intertwined along the cable.

In future I will try and raise the roof gently, supporting it as it goes up if thats possible - down shouldn't be a problem. I find that when the roof light is lowered until it first touches the rubber seal, a further three full turns reaches the point where both sides are fully locked.

Although I have fitted a new gearbox (under warranty)I do wonder if this was really necessary unless the tolerances in the new box have been tweaked because both new and old looked identical.

Incidentally, having done this I was initially puzzled as to why the rubber draught excluder still left a 5mm gap on the front (leading) edge of the rooflight whilst the other 3 sides touched the plastic rooflight. However, putting a straightedge over the roof I found that the roof was concave at this point which thas forced a similar concave shape onto the front edge of the rooflight

My problem was because one cable had obviously slipped and when fully lowered, only one catch would engage. If this happened again in future I would simply dismantle and reassemble the gearbox again. I would be surprised if new cables were necessary unless the mechanism is treated unsympathetically


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Roger20; 
You have fitting instructions????
8O


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Autotrail rooflight*

Yes - several pages that came in the packet but you don't really need them because its all fairly self-evident.


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

At last I've come out of hibernation and gotten round to changing the raising arms including cables, complete with stripping down the gearbox, cleaning it with solvent and regreasing. The whole job took about two hours, as I'm a bit of a perfectionist, but everything seems a lot easier now, so problem solved. Many, many thanks to all who have helped with this. 
Best regards,
Tim  :lol:


----------

